# Well, that's one way out of an affair...



## Marauder06 (Aug 14, 2012)

http://usnews.nbcnews.com/_news/201...to-get-out-of-affair-with-virginia-woman?lite



> The former commander of a Navy submarine -- *who was relieved of duty on Friday after only a week on the job* -- reportedly *tried to fake his own death* to get out of an extramarital affair with a Virginia woman.


 

From the comments section:



> I dated this man and was engaged to him back in the beginning of his career and then during college when he lied to me and cheated on me with several people including the women he married. He even tried to hook up with me the weekend before his wedding telling me that they broke up and he missed me. I am smarted than that and didnt fall for it, but the is the kind of man he is.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Aug 14, 2012)

http://www.shadowspear.com/vb/threads/another-one-bites-the-dust.15097/

I know they're becoming too numerous to keep track of.


----------



## Crusader74 (Aug 14, 2012)

Marauder06 said:


> http://usnews.nbcnews.com/_news/201...to-get-out-of-affair-with-virginia-woman?lite
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

How the fuck did he become a senior Officer in the USN??????


----------



## CDG (Aug 14, 2012)

Irish said:


> How the fuck did he become a senior Officer in the USN??????


 
Here's a good article to read in answer to that query:

http://www.usnwc.edu/getattachment/...avy-s-Moral-Compass--Commanding-Officers-and-


----------



## Marauder06 (Aug 14, 2012)

CDG said:


> Here's a good article to read in answer to that query:
> 
> http://www.usnwc.edu/getattachment/...avy-s-Moral-Compass--Commanding-Officers-and-


 
That was a very interesting article, and worth having as its own thread in the Leadership subforum.


----------



## Chopstick (Aug 14, 2012)

Captain Light should make a cameo appearance in a case study.  ;)


----------



## HoosierAnnie (Aug 14, 2012)

Scorecards, git yer Naval commanders scorecards here. Can't keep track of who's getting fired without a scorecard.


----------



## goon175 (Aug 20, 2012)

I'm on a boat motherf..


----------



## dknob (Aug 21, 2012)

A for effort.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 23, 2012)

Another one fired recently:

http://www.military.com/daily-news/...d-after-harassment-claims.html?ESRC=army-a.nl


----------



## CDG (Aug 23, 2012)

For fuck's sake.  It's gotten to the point where I see an article about a Navy CO being fired and I just shrug and go look at something else.  It's almost not even interesting anymore.


----------



## Chopstick (Aug 23, 2012)

Viper1 said:


> Another one fired recently:
> 
> http://www.military.com/daily-news/...d-after-harassment-claims.html?ESRC=army-a.nl


He was the SECOND one on that ship to be replaced?  Isnt that sort of...unusual?


> The destroyer had been deployed under a NATO plan to provide a missile shield for Europe when Armstrong was tapped to serve as the ship's skipper.
> He had previously served as the ship's second-in-command and was promoted after a previous commanding officer was relieved of his duties in September after a fishing vessel was mistaken for a target during a gunnery exercise in North Carolina waters.


----------



## Dame (Aug 23, 2012)

Chopstick said:


> He was the SECOND one on that ship to be replaced? Isnt that sort of...unusual?


Bound to happen statistically. Navy only has so many ships, right? The supply of Navy COs willing to do stupid shit looks endless.


----------



## Chopstick (Aug 23, 2012)

But in a row??  That is one seriously effed up ship!


----------



## AWP (Aug 23, 2012)

Chopstick said:


> But in a row?? That is one seriously effed up ship!


 
They were unrelated incidents.

Now, I'll let the sailors debate the merits of cursed ships and whatnot


----------



## AWP (Apr 14, 2013)

Just to follow-up on Captain Ward's unfortunate situation....

http://hamptonroads.com/2013/04/panel-honorable-exit-officer-who-faked-death



> A former submarine captain who faked his death to end an extramarital affair should be *honorably discharged* from the Navy, a panel of officers recommended Friday after a daylong hearing in which the officer said he accepted "full and total accountability" for his behavior.


 
Nicely done, guys. I'll let someone else address trust issues between Officers and Enlisted....


----------



## Marauder06 (Apr 14, 2013)

> This man probably would have been an admiral someday


,


----------



## SpitfireV (Apr 14, 2013)

Oooooh I dunno. Being in command of a vessel, he was probably going to lose command somehow anyway.


----------



## Scotth (Apr 16, 2013)

They should have taken a rank and then let him retire.


----------



## DA SWO (Apr 16, 2013)

Scotth said:


> They should have taken a rank and then let him retire.


That can still happen.

He will go before a Ranke Determination Board. If he was a Jr O-5 when he did this, then he may see a loss of rank.


----------



## parallel (Apr 17, 2013)

Well I certainly am glad that the commenter was smarted than that otherwise she might have gotten caughted up in is webbed.


----------

